# Otocinclus in a 5.5 gallon



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

Hi there,

Can I keep three of these in a planted 5.5 gallon to cleanup a bit?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes they will be fine with 3 in a 5.5 gallon, They do prefer to be in bigger group then 3 so a group of 5-6 might be a better option if you can afford it.


----------



## Steelwind (Sep 19, 2014)

I have 2 oto's in my 5.5 and it is doing fine.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

I have 4 Otos in my 5.5g and they're all fine and healthy. Just make sure they get enough food to eat, the lack of algae seems to be the problem with Otos in small tanks. I usually drop two romaine leaves into the tank along with a wafer. (my shrimp love to get at the romaine leaves too so I have to make sure they all get enough food.)


----------

